
Facebook vows to combat vaccine misinformation after 4-year-old's death from flu - evo_9
https://thehill.com/policy/technology/482075-facebook-vows-to-combat-vaccine-misinformation-after-4-year-olds-death-from
======
masonic
The child died of a _seizure_ , not flu. Calling a given seizure "flu-related"
is a stretch.

There isn't even any data on whether the flu strain the child had was even one
addressed by this year's vaccine.

"Misinformation", indeed.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The child died of a seizure, not flu.

No, the symptoms when she asked for advice included a high fever and seizure,
he didn't die from the seizure. If he had, she wouldn't have been seeking
advice.

A febrile seizure in the first hours of a high fever, from the flu or
otherwise, is not an extremely rare event in young children, and usually on
its own isn't particularly dangerous, especially compared to lots of the
causes of fevers which trigger them, including the flu.

